# Powdered egg whites vs liquid egg whites vs cooked egg whites



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Which are better for nutrition and why?

I have recently started using loads of powdered egg whites, are they the same nutritionally as liquid ones or cooked ones?


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Which are better for nutrition and why?
> 
> I have recently started using loads of powdered egg whites, are they the same nutritionally as liquid ones or cooked ones?


powdered egg whites are rank - how can you get those down?

not sure on the difference nutritionally, i would assume they provide the same amounts of protein. i now use liquid egg whites and i prefer to cook them. pour desired amount of egg whites into a bowl and add a bit of seasoning (all purpose herb powder) and then cook em up in a non stick pan. far nicer than downing egg white powder.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

liquid egg whites are warmed enough to cook away the enzyme that reduces absorption, so liquid and cooked will be the same thing, but liquid being easier to consume as you drink it rather than eat it


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

mc187 said:


> powdered egg whites are rank - how can you get those down?
> 
> not sure on the difference nutritionally, i would assume they provide the same amounts of protein. i now use liquid egg whites and i prefer to cook them. pour desired amount of egg whites into a bowl and add a bit of seasoning (all purpose herb powder) and then cook em up in a non stick pan. far nicer than downing egg white powder.


They're not that bad. I mix with 1 pint skimmed milk 20 g whey 50 g raw oats.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

stone14 said:


> liquid egg whites are warmed enough to cook away the enzyme that reduces absorption, so liquid and cooked will be the same thing, but liquid being easier to consume as you drink it rather than eat it


Is the protein quality and ability to absorb the same between lew and powdered?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Is the protein quality and ability to absorb the same between lew and powdered?


im not sure about that 1 mate, id imagine its the same yes, powdered has just had the water removed/dehydrated.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

That's what I hoped although it seems hard to get it confirmed.

I know they're a bit fookin rancid but for me with my job they're ideal.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

why dont you just replace them with some more whey powder? i dont think including them is going to make the world of difference. if you are purely having them for convenience then your better off getting a good quality, great tasting whey isolate.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

mc187 said:


> why dont you just replace them with some more whey powder? i dont think including them is going to make the world of difference. if you are purely having them for convenience then your better off getting a good quality, great tasting whey isolate.


I'm sticking with the egg white powder as 75% of my daily food intake is shakes made up with 50g oats, 1 pint skimmed milk, 20g whey, 30g egg white.

It's a fairly low cal cutting diet and I'm wanting to add a better quality protein in there than just whey.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

stone14 said:


> liquid egg whites are warmed enough to cook away the enzyme that reduces absorption, so liquid and cooked will be the same thing, but liquid being easier to consume as you drink it rather than eat it


I've been trying to source liquid egg whites anyone able to help me out... Also are they not rank watched a few of my mates separate the yolk from the egg and drinking the egg whites and bringing it back up in like a matter of minuets lol....


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

H U N T E R said:


> I've been trying to source liquid egg whites anyone able to help me out... Also are they not rank watched a few of my mates separate the yolk from the egg and drinking the egg whites and bringing it back up in like a matter of minuets lol....


To be honest lew and powdered are fairly rank but once you get used to it they're ok.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Think ill just stick to the good old omelettes and scrambled egg


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Just been doing a super anal calculation based on cost LEW vs Powdered EW

Basing it on bulk powders.

6 x 1ltr LEW = £22.99

112g protein per litre, so 6 x 112 = 672 of protein for £23 all but a penny for LEW

5kg powdered egg whites = £67.99

So to get a comparison of costs. 5kg = £67.99 divided by 3 =£22.66 for 1666g of powder which is 1371g protein.

So it's more or less £23 for 672g LEW protein.

And more or less £23 for 1400g powdered egg white protein.

If my workings out are correct, then powdered is less than half price, which is why I'm so keen to find out if the nutritional values differ.


----------

